# White grips and bleach



## the tinker (Dec 16, 2016)

Just found out why the several pairs of white Schwinn grips I soaked [a real long time] in bleach didn't clean up hardly at all. I have always heard how they really whiten up when soaked in bleach a few days.
The reason is it did not work good was it has to be _fresh bleach, _under 1 year old. Bleach is light sensitive and has a shelf life of one year.
The older it is it becomes less potent.  The bleach I used was purchased 1998-99.  Makes sense to me.....


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2016)

I've tried the bleach (new bleach) on white grips and came to the conclusion it's a myth. If they are dirty that's one thing, but if they are UV damaged that's another. Wiping a Comet or Ajax paste on them and scrubbing with a stiff brush will clean them about as good as they will ever get. SOS pads also do a decent job, but if they are really yellowed/browned from the UV rays they are toast.
By the way, laundry bleach is manufactured in a stronger mix during the Summer months. If you want to try the full blown mix, buy some liquid pool chlorine and forget that lilac scented Clorox.  

This is my opinion based on my examples and I approved this post.


----------



## KingSized HD (Dec 27, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I've tried the bleach (new bleach) on white grips and came to the conclusion it's a myth. If they are dirty that's one thing, but if they are UV damaged that's another. Wiping a Comet or Ajax paste on them and scrubbing with a stiff brush will clean them about as good as they will ever get. SOS pads also do a decent job, but if they are really yellowed/browned from the UV rays they are toast.




+1 I've had good results using Comet with Bleach powder on a toothbrush, rinsing often. It cleaned up some 50s grips like new.


----------



## spoker (Dec 27, 2016)

satin or gloss white vynl painr works,now if i could only remember how to spell vynil


----------



## vincev (Dec 29, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Just found out why the several pairs of white Schwinn grips I soaked [a real long time] in bleach didn't clean up hardly at all. I have always heard how they really whiten up when soaked in bleach a few days.
> The reason is it did not work good was it has to be _fresh bleach, _under 1 year old. Bleach is light sensitive and has a shelf life of one year.
> The older it is it becomes less potent.  The bleach I used was purchased 1998-99.  Makes sense to me.....



I have had good success with the bleach.I heard you always sniff it and take a mouthful to see if it is still potent.I see what it did to Dave so I didnt try it.I would not recommend this method.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 29, 2016)

vincev said:


> I have had good success with the bleach.I heard you always sniff it and take a mouthful to see if it is still potent.I see what it did to Dave so I didnt try it.I would not recommend this method.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 29, 2016)

I've been able to get mine pretty white using bleach and cleanser but it doesnt last long if you actually use them.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 29, 2016)

PCHiggin said:


> I've been able to get mine pretty white using bleach and cleanser but it doesnt last long if you actually use them.



 To get them clean, I let them soak in simple green, then attack them with a brillo pad, rinse, and air dry. I'm always cleaning white grips   after a ride, even with clean hands.


----------



## spoker (Dec 29, 2016)

the vynil spray will seal the surface so the oil from your hands wont penetrate the grips anymore,if your grips see alot of sun top coat the white  vynil dye/paint with vynil clear,clear has sunscreen in it so the sun wont hurt the color,all good auto paint has uv prortectant in it wich reflect the sun rays back out,there a simple and short explanation


----------



## Cadorino (Mar 6, 2017)

I have had success with Westleys Blece-wite, typically used for white wall tires


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 27, 2017)

Windex and a wash cloth will get them as clean as anything. And fsst too.
Ride on
Sean


----------



## partsguy (Jul 27, 2017)

If all else fails, try painting them. Prep and paint like it's old car interior trim.


----------

